# [SOLVED] Computer freezes in BIOS



## punkhobo (Dec 24, 2010)

A little while ago my computer would start up and then it would shut down with in a few minutes. I figured that it was a bad PSU. I bought and installed a new power supply. However, now the computer seems to be freezing in the BIOS and occasionally if it makes it past the bios it freezes with the blinking underscore. I have tried removing my hard drive and switching out ram but the computer still experiences the same problem. I am unable to figure out what is wrong. I have tried booting into a windows CD but even that will freeze before I can interact with it, I have removed all my extra cards with the exception of my video card as I have no others to switch out with it. I have also restarted my CMOS and reseated all other devices I can't seem to find out what is wrong. Is anyone able to help me out


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

can you test with another gpu?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

Post the mkae/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU PSU brand/wattage

Are you able to see the temps and voltage readings in BIOS? If so post them also


----------



## punkhobo (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

I am unable to test with another GPU however here are my specs. I have a 
500w rocketfish rf-500wps2 power supply
A K9n Neo nvidia nForce 550 series chipset MSI motherboard 
A WD Caviar Green 500 GB SATA Hard Drive
I have an AMD processor unable to recall the exact model will post when I find out

My System temp is 26 C 78 F
My CPU Temp is 35 C 95 F


----------



## punkhobo (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

also my video card is a nvdia 6800 gs


----------



## punkhobo (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

Here are the voltage readings 

CPU Vcore - 1.325 V
+12.0v : 12.302 V
+5.0v : 5.145 V
+3.3V : 3.152 V
3VSB : 3.328 V

Any ideas on what this means


----------



## TST Depot (Dec 27, 2010)

You might need to upgrade your bios so it stops freezing.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

We recommend a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PC using a PCI-E GPU.
RocketFish PSU's are a low quality Best Buy house brand.
What is the brand & Model of your older PC? Would it boot past the Bios? 
It's possible the old PSU did some damage.


----------



## TST Depot (Dec 27, 2010)

It may be able to be set back to default settings so the voltage doesn't matter.


----------



## punkhobo (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

I will try the bios upgrade when I am back home and I will let you know how that goes


----------



## punkhobo (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

Sorry it took so long to get back to you guys. But I found out it was a motherboard problem. I swapped out the MoBo and it worked like a charm. thanks everyone for your help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes in BIOS*

Thanks for posting back with your results.

You can mark your thread solved under thread tools at the top of this page.


----------

